# Peach wine not clearing



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 13, 2010)

So i have a gallon of peach wine that i am going to blend with my strawberry wine.

I started on 8-14-2010.

I backsweetened to SG 1.030 and added f-pac - TA is .58.

I added Super Kleer and it dropped out the sediment - but the wine became cloudy afterwards.

I added 1/4 tsp of pectic initially in the primary - do i need to add more pectic in since i added an f-pac?

I am wondering if this is pectic haze since i added the f-pac.

Thoughts??


----------



## frohe (Dec 13, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I am wondering if this is pectic haze since i added the f-pac. Thoughts??



I just finished up a batch of peach wine that I had added a can of peach nectar to once fermentation had stopped. It was cloudy so I gave it some pectic enzyme and it cleared up in about 2 weeks. 

One thing about adding the PE is if it is *ain't* a pectic haze, you haven't hurt a thing by adding it.


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes I would add 3/4tsp of Pectic dissolved(take some wine out and mix). Adding more will not hurt so go for it.
Temp?


----------



## KSmith3011 (Dec 13, 2010)

I had a similar problem with my Pineapple wine. I tried the same solutions you tried with little success. I finally tried Bentonite and it was clear in a few days.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yes I would add 3/4tsp of Pectic dissolved(take some wine out and mix). Adding more will not hurt so go for it.
> Temp?



Cool - the temp of the wine was 69 degrees. I after I added the Super Kleer - i chilled it for about a week to help in the clearing - that was about 38 degrees.

So my next step is to add the pectic and wait a few weeks - should i chill it again or leave it at room temp which is around 67ish.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2010)

I had a batch of Peach that didnt clear by itself and had some Isinglass on hand so tried that and it didnt work and at that point I didnt want to fine it again so i said screw it and ran it cloudy and everything through a filter and it came out crystal. That was the last time I use anything but SuperKleer but I must say I am having my first ever problem with SuperKleer as we speak with a Cellar Craft Piesporter kit. It is the best product out there but sometimes its just not the answer I guess.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I had a batch of Peach that didnt clear by itself and had some Isinglass on hand so tried that and it didnt work and at that point I didnt want to fine it again so i said screw it and ran it cloudy and everything through a filter and it came out crystal. That was the last time I use anything but SuperKleer but I must say I am having my first ever problem with SuperKleer as we speak with a Cellar Craft Piesporter kit. It is the best product out there but sometimes its just not the answer I guess.




Yeah i agree - it is clearer tonight - guess the cooler temps make it work slower. When i used the super kleer before temps were mid 70's not high 60's.

Let this go for a while - CS it - then filter it.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 14, 2010)

My peach wine is pretty clear tonight. Does anybody know if super kleer works quicker based on temp?

It seems to work quicker when the temp is a little warmer.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2010)

Its funny cause I beleiev Cpfan says that the product states to let the wine coomdown while using it but I have noticed many time it works way better when around 73* like degassing. I cant count how many people I have told to warm it back up and then it cleared right up immediately. Mine isnt clering to good though right now despite temps around 72* Hopefully time will do the rest. I dont use a fining agent with other wines and should have just left it out of this kit also!


----------

